# Back flush



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello again.

can anybody inform me as to what the best back flush detergent to use for the classic is? And where to purchase from!

many thanks

ben:act-up:


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Puly Caff or Cafeza - widely available. Not advised for aluminium shower block - leaves taint which can affect coffee.


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Many thanks! When you say not advised for aluminium shower block, is that what the classic comes with as standard?

Cheers again

ben


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes - Classic's shower block is aluminium - descaler leaves an unpleasant taint on it. There are brass shower blocks available which aren't susceptible to taint.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have a look at this forum thread.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?13162-Gaggia-Classic-Brass-Dispersion-Plates


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Some people don't advise backflushing the Classic.


----------



## toString (Jun 18, 2014)

Regarding this problem with the stock block/plate - Charlie has just posted that he is doing a group buy of brass ones:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?18467-Gaggia-Brass-Dispersion-Plate-Group-Buy


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

toString said:


> Why are none of my posts showing up in this forum?


Don't know

Normally it's due to a hyperlink being in them

Unsure why yours went into admin section

Sorted now


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

If i add a link to a thread on the site it goes into awaiting mod, if i add a link to an external site it goes straight through.

Very strange..

In response to the OP, i mailed gaggiamanualservice about servicing my classic, his advise was never to back flush, didn't ask why but i figured if he has worked with the machine for a long time he must know something!

So i don't back flush.


----------



## toString (Jun 18, 2014)

Ah thanks, sorry now looks like I spammed.. Doesn't seem to be any delete option on this forum too.. :/


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

toString said:


> Ah thanks, sorry now looks like I spammed.. Doesn't seem to be any delete option on this forum too.. :/


Deleting is an 'admin only' tool.


----------

